
Hosting a Hugo Site in a Google Bucket - pattrn
http://stephenmann.io/post/hosting-a-hugo-site-in-a-google-bucket/
======
pattrn
This is my fourth post in a 30 day blog post marathon. It describes how to
deploy a simple Hugo static site into Google cloud. Let me know what you
think!

